# Headlight range adjuster error after headlight swap



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

I hope you guys can help me out a bit here.
I installed Allroad headlights close to two weeks ago. My car is a 99 A6, btw. So, I did a VagCom scan yesterday, just to see if anything was up, and I got an error on the headlight range control, it says "short to plus". This is the error message I got:
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4B0-907-357-AUT.LBL
Part No: 4B0 907 357 
Component: LEUCHTWEITEREGLER D003
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 02325
1 Fault Found:
01538 - Motors for Headlight Range Adjustment (V48) / (V49) 
28-00 - Short to Plus
SO, I tried to do basic settings, with no luck, I also tried to go into coding and entereing code 00030 for Allroad, but the system denied this code and just let it sit at code 00006 for A6 quattro.
My best guess is that the Allroad headlight motors are wired different than the motors for the A6 headlights. PRoblem is that all the wires for the motors (3 or 4) are blue, no different colors. 
Does anyone have any clue?


----------

